# Forum General General Discussion  permission to get married

## barryvanrensburg

What is the correct and propper way of asking you future wife's mum and dad for their consent (permission) to get married to their daughter - The exact question or words in russian that would be appropriate? (a paragraph would do as well)

----------


## DDT

Would the letter happen to open like this, by any chance? 
Я очень сожалею, но кажется, что я оплодотворил вашу дочь.....

----------


## Оля

> What is the correct and propper way of asking you future wife's mum and dad for their consent (permission) to get married to their daughter - The exact question or words in russian that would be appropriate? (a paragraph would do as well)

 "Я прошу у Вас руки Вашей дочери."

----------


## Dogboy182

you could probly just join the 21st century and not look like a suckup and just not ask them, because unless shes 16, shes a con(cs?)enting adult.

----------


## svar45

Что вы думаете, если мы поженимся? 
What are you thinking on issue of our marriage? 
It's more neutral, and set the ball on your side at begin, as Dogboy says it's your decision, not they, and give them chance to express judgments how it could be done.  ::

----------


## Dobry

> "Я прошу у Вас руки Вашей дочери."

 I like Olya's approach the best... romantic, and honors and respects her parents...  trust me... if her mother and father like you, endear you, the marriage will be much 'smoother', especially if and when children come. 
I started to agree with Dogboy's and Svar's approaches... but 21st Century, forget it... emotions, family loyalty, honoring and respecting parents, and bonding with your future in-laws... these are timeless, and invested platinum for the future, especially through the difficult moments.  
Honor her parents, and ask permission for her hand in marriage... signs of your humbleness, nobility, and respect for them.  And no worries... it shows no weakness... it shows signs of your control over your strength and pride... other endearing qualities. 
My 2 kopeks worth.  
Good fortune to you both.

----------


## Ramil

> Honor her parents, and ask permission for her hand in marriage... signs of your humbleness, nobility, and respect for them.

 That depends on what kind of people parents are. I'd still aree with Dobry. Play safe and ask. It worths nothing but it may save you much nerve later. 
Я прошу руки вашей дочери.
Прошу вашего согласия на наш брак. 
The fact that you both do love each other also worths mentioning: 
Мы с вашей дочерью любим друг-друга  or
Я очень сильно люблю вашу дочь 
Parents are very fond of things like that. They may become your closest allies in relation with their daughter or your worst enemies.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by Оля  "Я прошу у Вас руки Вашей дочери."   I like Olya's approach the best... romantic, and honors and respects her parents...  trust me... if her mother and father like you, endear you, the marriage will be much 'smoother', especially if and when children come. 
> I started to agree with Dogboy's and Svar's approaches... but 21st Century, forget it... emotions, family loyalty, honoring and respecting parents, and bonding with your future in-laws... these are timeless, and invested platinum for the future, especially through the difficult moments.  
> Honor her parents, and ask permission for her hand in marriage... signs of your humbleness, nobility, and respect for them.  And no worries... it shows no weakness... it shows signs of your control over your strength and pride... other endearing qualities. 
> My 2 kopeks worth.  
> Good fortune to you both.

 Wise words, Dobry.   ::   
And, speaking as a female, women often like a bit of slightly oldfashioned romanticism.....   ::   
Good luck, Barry   ::

----------


## Wowik

Мы с вашей дочкой решили пожениться. 
-------------------------------------------------
Ваша дочь решила выйти за меня замуж.
Я решил взять вашу дочь в жёны.

----------


## svar45

May I ask you, how old must be fashion?  :: 
Some Caucasus (Georgians, Chechens etc) ppl and Kubansky Cazacky too, steal they wives even in 19-20th centuries from parent house and don’t let them see each other until first child is born. Because, father always say NO to poor young warrior, he wants rich old man and big “kalym”, a bride-price.  ::  
As I know, in Arab World it's still common practice. 
But Russian tradition has "parent blessing" and "dower", so it's more mercantile than romatic. No "parent blessing" - no "dower"! But always you can steal she undowered.  ::    

> it shows no weakness... it shows signs of your control over your strength and pride... other endearing qualities.

 Someone whatching or reading too much times "Pride and Prejudice"  ::

----------


## Wowik

- Между прочим, в соседнем районе жених украл члена партии.  http://www.andrs.nm.ru/files/ukral.mp3 
          Кинофильм "Кавказкая пленница"

----------


## Cesar

> you could probly just join the 21st century and not look like a suckup and just not ask them, because unless shes 16, shes a con(cs?)enting adult.

 What if the girl wants him to do it? 
C

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Оля  "Я прошу у Вас руки Вашей дочери."   I like Olya's approach the best... romantic, and honors and respects her parents...  trust me... if her mother and father like you, endear you, the marriage will be much 'smoother', especially if and when children come. 
> I started to agree with Dogboy's and Svar's approaches... but 21st Century, forget it... emotions, family loyalty, honoring and respecting parents, and bonding with your future in-laws... these are timeless, and invested platinum for the future, especially through the difficult moments.  
> Honor her parents, and ask permission for her hand in marriage... signs of your humbleness, nobility, and respect for them.  And no worries... it shows no weakness... it shows signs of your control over your strength and pride... other endearing qualities. 
> My 2 kopeks worth.  
> Good fortune to you both.

 Well... On the one hand you're right. On the other... What if they say "No"? Is he still gonna marry her? I would. But I would never forgive them. No chance to build relationship. 
If he is sure that they'll say "Yes" it becomes a ritual. Nothing against rituals, though.

----------


## Dobry

> it shows no weakness... it shows signs of your control over your strength and pride... other endearing qualities. 
> 			
> 		  Someone whatching or reading too much times "Pride and Prejudice"

 No... I'm someone who is reading too many of the _сказки_.    ::

----------


## basurero

> May I ask you, how old must be old-fashioned? 
> Some Caucasus (Georgians, Chechens etc) ppl and Kubansky Cazacky too, steal their wives even in 19-20th centuries from their parents' house and don’t let them see each other until the first child is born. Because the father always says NO to the poor young warrior, he wants a rich old man and a big “kalym”, a bride-price.  
> As I know, in the Arab World it's still common practice. 
> But Russian tradition has "parental blessing" and "dowery", so it's more mercantile than romatic. No "parent blessing" - no "dowery"! But you can always steal her undowered.      
> 			
> 				it shows no weakness... it shows signs of your control over your strength and pride... other endearing qualities. 
> 			
> 		  Someone is watching or reading too much times "Pride and Prejudice"

   ::   ::

----------


## svar45

Thanks! I'm shamed and ruined! Now you must marry on me, dude!  ::

----------


## basurero

Не надо смущаться о своих ошибках. На самом деле, твой английский очень хорош, и к тому же, ты не стесняешься использовать его!

----------


## svar45

> Не надо смущаться в своих ошибках. На самом деле, твой английский очень хорош, и к тому же, ты не стесняешься eго использовать!

 На самом деле, я просто не могу заставить себя писать все эти артикли, их так много набирать надо и думать куда какой ставить.
А если не писать, то типа и не ошибся. Самообман.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by basurero  Не надо смущаться в своих ошибках.

 По-моему, так хуже.

----------


## Оля

> Не надо смущаться насчет своих ошибок. На самом деле_ твой английский очень хорош, и к тому же_ ты не стесняешься использовать его!

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by svar45        Originally Posted by basurero  Не надо смущаться в своих ошибках.      По-моему, так хуже.

 Не надо смущаться своих ошибок 
или 
Не надо  смущать свои ошибки

----------


## svar45

смущаться в догадках
смущаться в ошибках
смущаться в растеряности 
all seems to be ok.

----------


## Alware

> смущаться в догадках
>  смущаться в ошибках 
> all seems to be ok.

 For me both hardly make sense.

----------


## svar45

be  embarrassed with someting
be  embarrassed with errors
be  embarrassed with guesses

----------


## Оля

> смущаться в догадках
> смущаться в ошибках

 Есть выражение "теряться в догадках".
"Смущаться в догадках", "смущаться в ошибках" - таких выражений нет, и звучит это плохо, особенно второе.   

> be  embarrassed with someting
> be  embarrassed with errors
> be  embarrassed with guesses

 Английский тут ни при чем.   

> Не надо  смущать свои ошибки

 Good joke ::

----------


## svar45

Читатели будут смущаться в догадках, что же будет дальше. 
В любом случае, меня не смутить в моих ошибках!
Вася смутился в догадках, что же у Лены под платьем.
Лена смутилась в растеряности, что Вася такой догадливый.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  Не надо  смущать свои ошибки   Good joke

 That's not a joke. 
Cмущённые ошибки выглядят и чуствуют себя намного хуже несмущённых.

----------


## Ataklena

Смущаться из-за ошибок.

----------


## svar45

Да! "Смущаться из-за чего-либо"  это лучше всего.

----------


## Оля

> В любом случае, меня не смутить в моих ошибках!

 Это я уже поняла...

----------


## svar45

Оля, не беспокойтесь, я только пару дней тут покручусь еще и уйду.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, не беспокойтесь, я только пару дней тут покручусь еще и уйду.

 Некорректное замечание, Вас отсюда никто не гонит.

----------


## svar45

Поэтому надеюсь уйти сам.  ::

----------


## barryvanrensburg

I would like to thank Olya, Ramil  and ‘Trotsky look alike’ for their replies – I definitely agree on keeping it short and sweet as well as adding that I (or we) truly love each other, thank you dearly!  
…and for those unfortunate comments about the 21st century – I don’t care if it is 21st century or the 13th century or even the 25th century – the tradition of asking your future in laws for their permission is a sign of respect. Maybe it’s the lack of respect in 21st century that’s turning this world into what the world is today, maybe it’s time to take a step back and be a bit old-fashioned (so to speak) and show a bit of respect to those around us! 
…lucky me, since her dad knows that I’m about to ask for their permission – I know that he’s answer would definitely be YES. As I’ve mentioned before it’s out of respect that I’m asking for their concent

----------


## Chuvak

> Не надо смущаться о своих ошибках. На самом деле, твой английский очень хорош, и к тому же, ты не стесняешься использовать его!

 Наверно тут тебя в конец запутали.... Правильно будет так:
1. Не надо смущаться своих ошибок (dont be ashamed of your mistakes) 
2. Не надо переживать о своих ошибках (dont worry about your mistakes)   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Alware  Не надо  смущать свои ошибки   Good joke   That's not a joke. 
> Cмущённые ошибки выглядят и чуствуют себя намного хуже несмущённых.

 Чтобы не вводить Басуреро в заблуждение, добавлю что прилагательное "смущенный" обычно применяется только к одушевленным предметам. Иначе это звучит смешно и неестественно!!! 
So, Смущенные ошибки - Doesnt make any sence!!!

----------


## Оля

> Правильно будет так:
> 1. Не надо смущаться своих ошибок (dont be ashamed of your mistakes) 
> 2. Не надо переживать о своих ошибках (dont worry about your mistakes)

 "Смущаться _насчет_ чего-то", "смущаться _из-за_ чего-то" - тоже правильно.

----------


## basurero

> be  embarrassed about someting
> be  embarrassed about one's errors
> be  embarrassed about one's guesses

 Спасибо за помощь!
Я смущаюсь из-за заблуждения.   ::

----------


## Guin

> Не надо смущаться о своих ошибках.

 Не надо беспокоиться о своих ошибках.
Не надо смущаться из-за своих ошибок.
Не надо волноваться из-за своих ошибок.
Не надо стесняться своих ошибок.
Не надо стыдиться своих ошибок.   

> Читатели будут смущаться в догадках, что же будет дальше. 
> В любом случае, меня не смутить в моих ошибках!
> Вася смутился в догадках, что же у Лены под платьем.
> Лена смутилась в растеряности, что Вася такой догадливый.

 Читатели будут *теряться* в догадках, что же будет дальше. 
В любом случае, меня не смутить *моими* ошибка*ми*!
Вася *терялся* в догадках, что же у Лены под платьем.
Лена смутилась в растеряности *из-за того,* что Вася такой догадливый.

----------


## svar45

Смущаться - испытывать чувство растерянности, замешательства, застенчивости, стыда вызванного реальной или воображаемой виной в нарушении внешних правил общества или внутренних правил самого человека. В старом языке была фраза "дабы не смущать умы народа", т.е. не тревожить народ нарушением неписанных правил общества. 
Вот откуда ноги растут у моего "в". 
Вратарь смущается из-за того, что виноват в своих ошибках. 
Убираем в произвольном порядке для разговорной речи "лишние слова" и получаем: 
Вратарь смущается потому, что виноват в своих ошибках.
Вратарь смущается из-за своих ошибок.
Вратарь смущается в своих ошибках.
Вратарь смущается своих ошибок.
Вратарь смущается ошибок. 
Кто-то тут видит потерю смысла? 
Обратный путь.
Начинаем добавлять "литературность" последней фразе. 
Вратарь смущается из-за своих ошибок.
Вратарь смущается из-за того, что ошибается.
...
и так до бесконечности... 
Главное никаких смысловых потерь на всем пути преобразования. 
basurero, это хорошо, что вы стараетесь говорить лаконично, так легче и меньше вероятность ошибок. Не слушайте высоколобых,  кто предлагает делать русские фразы длиннее. Не смотрите на русских писателей 19го века, они все были очень жадные, им платили копейку за каждое лишнее слово в предложении. Русский намного проще, чем надутые господа филологи показывают иностранцам. Очевидно, это всё работа FSB, ведь жена Путина филолог.  :: 
Т.е. если американцы будут учить русский по Достоевскому, то они никогда не поймут инструкций (manuals) к русским ядерным ракетам, там точно нет "лишних слов".  ::

----------


## Dobry

> I would like to thank Olya, Ramil  and ‘Trotsky look alike’ for their replies ……lucky me, since her dad knows that I’m about to ask for their permission – I know that he’s answer would definitely be YES. As I’ve mentioned before it’s out of respect that I’m asking for their concent

 Now I'm known as "Trotsky's look-alike"... what have I created!?    ::   
But, yes, I agree with your philosophy... always show respect, especially toward those you disagree with... including your enemies (Sun Tzu)... a lesson from many philosophers, thinkers and warriors...all who are much smarter than me.   
Her father, and mother, will think good thoughts for you, for your effort.   Very important for your future... with her _and_ her family. 
Those of us with experience in marriage know the importance of this idea. 
Again, blessings to both of you for a long and happy life.    ::

----------


## svar45

> Читатели будут *теряться* в догадках, что же будет дальше.

 Читатели никуда не теряются, они сидят у себя дома, пьют чай и *смущаются* словами писателя, ожидая, какую новую пошлость он напишет на следующей странице или какие правила этики и морали он намерен еще нарушить в повествовании.   

> Вася *терялся* в догадках, что же у Лены под платьем.

 Вася никуда не терялся, он *смущался*, т.е. он стоял прямо перед Леной с красным лицом и думал о высоком.
Это вы так потеряли эмоциональную реакцию человека. «Теряется» используется, если человек не знает какую дорогу выбрать, какую рубашку и галстук надеть к ужину. При этом он находится в расстройстве мыслей, а не чувств. 
Добавление и замена слов, на "лучше звучащие", совсем не значит улучшение слога пишушего и спрособна привести к потери смысла. Например, у папы Хэма был "телеграфный стиль" и многие высоколобые постоянно его в этом упрекали.  ::

----------


## Guin

> Читатели будут *теряться* в догадках, что же будет дальше.
> 			
> 		  Читатели никуда не теряются, они сидят у себя дома, пьют чай и *смущаются* словами писателя, ожидая, какую новую пошлость он напишет на следующей странице или какие правила этики и морали он намерен еще нарушить в повествовании. 
> [quote:41zs9f82]Вася *терялся* в догадках, что же у Лены под платьем.

 Вася никуда не терялся, он *смущался*, т.е. он стоял прямо перед Леной с красным лицом и думал о высоком.
Это вы так потеряли эмоциональную реакцию человека. «Теряется» используется, если человек не знает какую дорогу выбрать, какую рубашку и галстук надеть к ужину. При этом он находится в расстройстве мыслей, а не чувств. 
Добавление и замена слов, на "лучше звучащие", совсем не значит улучшение слога пишушего и спрособна привести к потери смысла. Например, у папы Хэма был "телеграфный стиль" и многие высоколобые постоянно его в этом упрекали.  :: [/quote:41zs9f82] 
Ну, не знаю... В русском языке существует устойчивое выражение "теряться в догадках" и отсутствует что-то похожее на "смущаться в догадках". В этом можно убедиться, набрав обе фразы в Гугле. Если же идти дальше по пути "фразотворчества", то можно договориться до того, что выражения типа "стыдиться в догадках", "ходить в догадках", "смотреть в догадках" и т.д. тоже имеют право на жизнь. 
Кстати, чтобы не потерять смысл ваших примеров, и, в то же время, не очень "обижать" русский язык, можно переформулировать их следующим образом: 
Читатели будут смущаться и теряться в догадках, что же будет дальше.
Вася смущался, теряясь в догадках, что же у Лены под платьем.

----------


## svar45

Все верно говорите, но русский язык все еще живой язык, это не латынь, от которой остался скилет. Если ограничится использованием только "устойчивых выражений" вы потеряете все мясо на костях.
Ради этого "мяса" мы и читаем книги, иногда новая удачная фраза запоминается, такие становятся новыми "устойчивыми выражениями" для всех людей. Я не утверждаю, что конкретно эта фраза "устойчива", что легко проверить в Гугле, но она допустима и имеет свой отдельный смысл, а значит и право на жизнь. 
Откуда вы знаете, может basurero, будет новый Хэмингуэй, он ведь тоже долго жил в Испании. Не стоит мешать автору творить.  ::

----------


## Guin

> ...иногда новая удачная фраза запоминается, такие становятся новыми "устойчивыми выражениями" для всех людей. Я не утверждаю, что конкретно эта фраза "устойчива", что легко проверить в Гугле, но она допустима и имеет свой отдельный смысл, а значит и право на жизнь. 
> Откуда вы знаете, может basurero, будет новый Хэмингуэй, он ведь тоже долго жил в Испании. Не стоит мешать автору творить.

 Отчасти согласен, только надо учитывать тот момент, что если для  носителя языка и допустимы некоторые отклонения от речевых норм, с целью придания фразе дополнительных оттенков, то в устах иностранца любые отклонения будут неминуемо звучать как ошибка. Правда, полагаю, что и русскоязычным нужно быть поаккуратней со словотворчеством, чтобы всё-таки не превращать родной язык в помойку.

----------


## Оля

> Все верно говорите, но русский язык все еще живой язык, это не латынь, от которой остался скилет.

 Ну если сами носители русского языка пишут "скилет" вместо "скелет" и "врядле" вместо "вряд ли", то иногда остается только пожалеть, что русский - не латынь.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by svar45  Все верно говорите, но русский язык все еще живой язык, это не латынь, от которой остался скилет.   Ну если сами носители русского языка пишут "скилет" вместо "скелет" и "врядле" вместо "вряд ли", то иногда остается только пожалеть, что русский - не латынь.

 сагласин

----------


## Оля

споссиба  ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by svar45  Все верно говорите, но русский язык все еще живой язык, это не латынь, от которой остался скилет.   Ну если сами носители русского языка пишут "скилет" вместо "скелет" и "врядле" вместо "вряд ли", то иногда остается только пожалеть, что русский - не латынь.

 Объявление: Кандидат филологических наук сымет комнату.   ::

----------


## svar45

Оля, мне очень жаль, что у меня нет врожденной грамотности, или что я набираю слепым методом, или что я учился немного другим вещам, или что проверяю только английский в Ворде. Подозреваю, что по причине неграмотности, завтра меня тут уже не будет. Даже затрудняюсь сказать, как я попал на этот форум. Тема которого мне не близка. Но здесь было столько хороших шуток, что я позволил, себе остаться на некоторое время и немного вмешаться в вашу жизнь.  ::

----------


## Alware

> здесь было столько хороших шуток,

   ::  
ГДЕ? 
(трудно найти более скучный и нудный форум)

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Alware  Не надо  смущать свои ошибки   Good joke   That's not a joke. 
> Cмущённые ошибки выглядят и чуствуют себя намного хуже несмущённых.

 Вот-вот. А еще они говорят: "папа, ты нас не любишь".

----------


## Оля

> Оля, мне очень жаль, что у меня нет врожденной грамотности, или что я набираю слепым методом

 svar45, мне тоже очень жаль, если Вы почувствовали себя обиженным, и если в этом виновата я. Но честное слово, слепой метод тут абсолютно ни при чем: буквы И и Е находятся на клавиатуре далеко друг от друга.
Если Вам по каким-то причинам показалось здесь некомфортно - ну что ж поделаешь... Никто не жаждет, чтобы Вы отсюда ушли, но ради того, чтобы Вы остались, не соглашаться же с Вами "в Ваших ошибках"!

----------


## svar45

Я чувствую не обиду.   ::  
Это другое чувство, тоже неприятное чувство, которое имеет название - "не в своей тарелке", вы должны тоже понять меня, когда случается попадать в окружение не совсем подходящее вам.  
Честно говоря, никогда не понимал людей, которые читая видят слова, а не мысли. Но наверное, это тоже один из вариантов чтения. 
Хотите знать, почему многие неспособны писать правильно даже на родном языке? Дело в том, что их мозги это не волнует, в русском языке чрезвычайно велика избыточность (information redunancy), говоря языком математики. Мозг "неграмотного" просто игнорирует ошибки которые не приводят к потери смысла. С одной стороны это плохо, это понижает социальный статус человека среди "грамотных", делает его глупым в глазах других, но с другой стороны это позволяет, мозгу тратить свое время на увеличение скорости восприятия и обработки полученной информации, конечно, это работает только до того, как уровень ошибок восприятия не превысить порог Шеннона. Но это уже, проблема каждого конкретного человека.

----------


## svar45

> ГДЕ?
> (трудно найти более скучный и нудный форум)

 Все зависит от точки зрения. Лично я первые два дня смеялся не переставая.  ::

----------


## Alware

> Честно говоря, никогда не понимал людей, которые читая видят слова, а не мысли. Но наверное, это тоже один из вариантов чтения. 
> Хотите знать, почему многие неспособны писать правильно даже на родном языке? Дело в том, что их мозги это не волнует, в русском языке чрезвычайно велика избыточность (information redunancy), говоря языком математики. Мозг "неграмотного" просто игнорирует ошибки которые не приводят к потери смысла. С одной стороны это плохо, это понижает социальный статус человека среди "грамотных", делает его глупым в глазах других, но с другой стороны это позволяет, мозгу тратить свое время на увеличение скорости восприятия и обработки полученной информации, конечно, это работает только до того, как уровень ошибок восприятия не превысить порог Шеннона. Но это уже, проблема каждого конкретного человека.

 
Нисагласин. Граматнасть - признак абразованнасти и общива культурнава уравня чилавека.   

> Честно говоря, никогда не понимал людей, которые читая видят слова, а не мысли. Но наверное, это тоже один из вариантов чтения

 .  
Это как? Я читая вижу слова. А уж потом ,вспоминая их значения, догадываюсь о мыслях (главное чтоб значения написанных слов у меня и автора были близкими)

----------


## svar45

> Это как? Я читая вижу слова. А уж потом ,вспоминая их значения, догадываюсь о мыслях (главное чтоб значения написанных слов у меня и автора были близкими)

 Это не так, так было когда вы учили слова или встречаете неизвестное вам слово. Когда вы читает на родном языке, происходит неосознаваемое преобразование оптического сигнала в акустический, для некоторых, для других сразу в понятийную часть мозга. 
Во времена раннего христианства и в средние века, все люди читали "вслух", то есть они были вынуждены озвучивать каждое слово, чтобы понять его. Одно из чудес, которые показывал блаженнейший Августин Гиппонский,  было то, что он читал не двигая губами.
Сейчас(в этом столетии) происходит другая перестройка, люди начинают учится преобразовывать без внутреннего озвучивания - "скорочтение". Так как звуковой канал органичен приблизительно 500 слов в минуту, а скорость русской разговорной речи 125 слов\мин.
Через два-три столетия все будут читать со скоростью 5000-10000 слов в минуту. Не озвучивая слова, а напрямую преобразуя оптический сигнал в кратковременную память(~15 мин). Эволюция мозга продолжается.

----------


## Alware

> Когда вы читает на родном языке, происходит неосознаваемое преобразование оптического сигнала в акустический, для некоторых, для других сразу в понятийную часть мозга.

 Совершенно верно. Но , если по теме, то значения оптических сигналов слов, которые вы пишите на чужом языке, в понятийной части мозга нейтива могут иметь совершенно другое представление нежели ваше. 
That's what I meant saying about made up languages and misunderstanding.

----------


## Оля

> Честно говоря, никогда не понимал людей, которые читая видят слова, а не мысли. Но наверное, это тоже один из вариантов чтения. 
> Хотите знать, почему многие неспособны писать правильно даже на родном языке? Дело в том, что их мозги это не волнует, в русском языке чрезвычайно велика избыточность (information redunancy), говоря языком математики. Мозг "неграмотного" просто игнорирует ошибки которые не приводят к потери смысла. С одной стороны это плохо, это понижает социальный статус человека среди "грамотных", делает его глупым в глазах других, но с другой стороны это позволяет, мозгу тратить свое время на увеличение скорости восприятия и обработки полученной информации, конечно, это работает только до того, как уровень ошибок восприятия не превысить порог Шеннона. Но это уже, проблема каждого конкретного человека.

 Успехов в математике   ::

----------


## svar45



----------


## Indra

*svar45*,
мы тут, в основном, тихие, безобидные психи
(но заводимся с полоборота)  ::  
На форуме любой другой тематики никто бы вас не стал упрекать за неграмотность, но именно здесь обижаться на исправления неуместно. Грамотность чем-то похожа на муз. слух: отчасти врожденная, отчасти специально развитая. Если вам в консерватории скажут, что вы фальшивите, вы же не станете обвинять сказавшего, что он что-то имеет против вас лично.  
Конечно, ошибки чаще всего не искажают смысл, но глаз о них спотыкается.

----------


## laxxy

> Это как? Я читая вижу слова. А уж потом ,вспоминая их значения, догадываюсь о мыслях (главное чтоб значения написанных слов у меня и автора были близкими)
> 			
> 		  Это не так, так было когда вы учили слова или встречаете неизвестное вам слово. Когда вы читает на родном языке, происходит неосознаваемое преобразование оптического сигнала в акустический, для некоторых, для других сразу в понятийную часть мозга. 
> Во времена раннего христианства и в средние века, все люди читали "вслух", то есть они были вынуждены озвучивать каждое слово, чтобы понять его. Одно из чудес, которые показывал блаженнейший Августин Гиппонский,  было то, что он читал не двигая губами.
> Сейчас(в этом столетии) происходит другая перестройка, люди начинают учится преобразовывать без внутреннего озвучивания - "скорочтение". Так как звуковой канал органичен приблизительно 500 слов в минуту, а скорость русской разговорной речи 125 слов\мин.
> Через два-три столетия все будут читать со скоростью 5000-10000 слов в минуту. Не озвучивая слова, а напрямую преобразуя оптический сигнал в кратковременную память(~15 мин). Эволюция мозга продолжается.

 Никакого преобразования в акустический сигнал у достаточно грамотного человека не происходит, и никогда не происходило. Воспринимается именно внешний вид слова. Ианче эотт ткест блыо бы не так лекго чтаить. I imenno poetomu translit chitaetsja nastolko neudobno (наверное, раз в 5 минимум дольше по времени), чем нормальный текст.
Еще хороший пример -- азиатские языки, там о фонетическом проговаривании вообще речи в принципе идти не может. http://www.fa-kuan.muc.de/SHISHI.RXML

----------


## Alware

> Никакого преобразования в акустический сигнал у достаточно грамотного человека не происходит

 У меня происходит. Смеюсь громко. 
Выходит я недостаточно грамотен  ::   ::

----------


## svar45

laxxy, возможно вы находитесь в меньшинстве, которое, способно прямо воспринимать и хорошо запоминать графические образы.
Это легко проверить возьмите книгу и включите телевизор на всю катушку, и у вас появятся "помехи" в звуковом канале.
Если это вам сильно не мешает, значит вы стоите на нужной ступени эволюции. Миром будут править ваши дети.  ::   
Однако, большинство китайцев(египтян, ацтеков, мая) были необразованные и никогда не видели иероглифов, или не умели читать и писать узелковые письма. При этом прекрасно общались в своей среде и развивали свои языки, при этом язык народа разделяется на "высокий" и "низкий", по классам, рангам. Поэтому между писменостью и речью со временем ослабевает или вообще не формируется фонетическая связь. При идеальной тирании(инки) эта связь просто не нужна, в таких обществах "писменость" это синоним слова "шифрование".  :: 
Демократия - рулезз!  ::  
Кстати, есть китайская и японская писменость связанная фонетически - translit латиницей, я видел как китайцы общаются в сети используя латиницу. Я не знаток азиатских языков, но думаю с развитием общества, они будут вынуждены реформировать писменость. Есть глобальное правило - чем выше развитие общества, тем проще его язык. Лично мне, кажется, что с русским будет тоже самое. По крайней мере должно сократится количество и суммарная длина используемых слов. Это никак не связано, с экономикой, это естественный процесс отмирания синонимов. Достаточно вспомнить  «красные реформы» после революции, даже если бы революции не было, писменость бы упростилась, конечно не так быстро и сразу

----------


## laxxy

> laxxy, возможно вы находитесь в меньшинстве, которое, способно прямо воспринимать и хорошо запоминать графические образы.
> Однако, большинство китайцев(египтян, ацтеков, мая) были необразованные и никогда не видели иероглифов, или не умели читать и писать узелковые письма.

 Равно как и большинство у абсолютно всех других народов.
То, как читает образованный европеец, ничем по сути не отличается от того, как читает китаец, даже если он этого и не осознает. Другое дело, что у европейца, который мало в своей жизни читал, есть второй вариант -- как вы верно говорите, проговаривать слова по буквам. Но думаю на этом форуме таких нет.    

> Кстати, есть китайская и японская писменость связанная фонетически - translit латиницей, я видел как китайцы общаются в сети используя латиницу. Я не знаток азиатских языков, но думаю с развитием общества, они будут вынуждены реформировать писменость.

 Мы тоже иногда общаемся, используя транслит. И вроде как есть японские детские книжки, написанные одними буквами. Писать и читать такие тексты конечно, можно, но неудобно. С другой стороны, если им действительно полностью перейти на новую систему, то люди будут привыкать уже к ней, и соответственно читать опять узнавая слова по написанию.    

> Есть глобальное правило - чем выше развитие общества, тем проще его учится язык.

 По-моему, одно с другим никак не связано.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Никакого преобразования в акустический сигнал у достаточно грамотного человека не происходит   У меня происходит. Смеюсь громко.

 Это тебе просто кажется  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by laxxy  Никакого преобразования в акустический сигнал у достаточно грамотного человека не происходит   У меня происходит. Смеюсь громко.   Это тебе просто кажется

 Хе. Тогда кажется и всему офису (подозрительно на меня люди посматривают).

----------


## svar45

Связано, вы читали "Час Быка"? 
Там описано столкновение "светлого коммунизма" и "тоталитарной олигархии". Олигархия победила.  ::  Мне долго объяснять, но на пальцах, у более плоского общества меньше возникает случаев, в которых нужны оттенки языка и вещей(они унифицируются), которые нужно описывать. 
Большинсво европейцев читает 150-300 слов в минуту. Это все еще акустическое "проговаривание" про себя. Если вы замечаете "красоту"
слова или выражения, значит вы его произнесли про себя и оценили звучание. Других механизмов оценки "красивости" и в мозгу просто нет.

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by laxxy  Никакого преобразования в акустический сигнал у достаточно грамотного человека не происходит   У меня происходит. Смеюсь громко.   Это тебе просто кажется    Хе. Тогда кажется и всему офису (подозрительно на меня люди посматривают).

  Ну это ж реакция не непосредственно на буковки на экране. Если бы было непосредственно, то все начинали бы смеяться при слове "смешно". Ж)

----------


## Indra

> Связано, вы читали "Час Быка"? 
> Там описано столкновение "светлого коммунизма" и "тоталитарной олигархии". Олигархия победила.  Мне долго объяснять, но на пальцах, у более плоского общества меньше возникает случаев, в которых нужны оттенки языка и вещей(они унифицируются), которые нужно описывать.

  Унификация языка есть плюсплюсантихорошо  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Oля, а вы знакомы с таким понятием как overquoting? Smile
> У меня возникает такое ощущение, что на этом форуме избыточность это круто. Smile

 Не вижу на этом форуме никакого overquoting. Цитирование используется, чтобы было понятно, к чему относится высказывание, чтоб не создавать лишнюю двусмысленность.
Кроме того, это языковой форум, и здесь принято исправлять ошибки, иногда даже стилистические, не говоря уже о грамматических. Это нормально. Возможно, действительно, you picked the wrong forum. 
Кстати, могу порекомендовать форум, где не обращают внимания на ошибки, даже поощряют их - удафф.ком. Вот уж квинтэссенция наплевательства на русский язык  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Связано, вы читали "Час Быка"?

 К счастью, нет  ::   

> Мне долго объяснять, но на пальцах, у более плоского общества меньше возникает случаев, в которых нужны оттенки языка и вещей(они унифицируются), которые нужно описывать.

 Это иллюзия, возникающая оттого, что в более "плоском" и в целом в более современном обществе письменность используется гораздо большим числом людей, и при этом намного чаще и в более разнообразных ситуациях. Те случаи, при которых оттенки важны, никуда не деваются, их напротив становится гораздо больше, просто их доля во всей письменности падает. А культурное развитие общества не останавливается, и вспять не идет.   

> Большинсво европейцев читает 150-300 слов в минуту. Это все еще акустическое "проговаривание" про себя. Если вы замечаете "красоту"
> слова или выражения, значит вы его произнесли про себя и оценили звучание. Других механизмов оценки "красивости" и в мозгу просто нет.

 Человек читает хорошую художественную прозу не так, как он же читает газету, а газету не так, как статью по специальности. Поэтому о словах в минуту говорить нет смысла. В каких-то случаях скорость будет выше, а вероятно где-то будет и "проговаривание". Но в целом оно не типично -- см. мои примеры выше с транслитом и с перестановленными буквами.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Кроме того, это языковой форум, и здесь принято исправлять ошибки, иногда даже стилистические, не говоря уже о грамматических. Это нормально. Возможно, действительно, you picked the wrong forum.  ....

 Может быть, если бы svar не был против поправок, изучающие русский могли бы учиться на его ошибках?

----------


## Vadim84

> Может быть, если бы svar не был против поправок, изучающие русский могли бы учиться на его ошибках?

 Не думаю, что они могли бы многое из этого извлечь. К тому же, согласись, человеку обычно не очень приятно выступать в такой роли. 
Вообще, я согласен со svar45, что грамотность - не самое важное при изложении мыслей. Что поделаешь, многие творческие люди неграмотны, может, и от природы.

----------


## Lampada

> Может быть, если бы svar не был против поправок, изучающие русский могли бы учиться на его ошибках?
> 			
> 		  Не думаю, что они могли бы многое из этого извлечь. К тому же, согласись, человеку обычно не очень приятно выступать в такой роли.
> Вообще, я согласен со svar45, что грамотность - не самое важное при изложении мыслей. Что поделаешь, многие творческие люди неграмотны, может, и от природы.

 Несомненно. Я думаю, что почти всё - от природы.  Наверное, многие предпочли бы быть более творческими, чем более грамотными.   ::

----------


## Guin

Действительно, творческим людям зачастую просто некогда обращать внимание на такую "ерунду", как правила письма. У них есть гораздо более интересные вещи для изучения... С этим, кстати, связано такое явление, как т.н. "профессорская рассеянность".

----------


## Indra

имхо дело даже не в том, что некогда, а вообще в доминировании других долей мозга. для меня, кстати, выражение "творческая интеллигенция" - отчасти оксюморон.

----------


## Alware

> имхо дело даже не в том, что некогда, а вообще в доминировании других долей мозга. для меня, кстати, выражение "творческая интеллигенция" - отчасти оксюморон.

 Я вот когда работаю и общаюсь с коллегами могу и "чо" и "cuz" написать.  
но видели бы вы мои отчеты для налоговой и бизнес планы!

----------


## Guin

> имхо дело даже не в том, что некогда, а вообще в доминировании других долей мозга. для меня, кстати, выражение "творческая интеллигенция" - отчасти оксюморон.

 Ну, я полагаю, что большинство из них, если бы уж захотели, то уж осилили бы как-нибудь правописание (чай не бином Ньютона какой  :: ). Конечно, это потребовало бы относительно много времени. А оно им надо?

----------


## Indra

а я чо, я ничо! Другие вон чо - и то ничо.  :: 
в аське я тоже не напрягаюсь много букоф писать 
насчет интеллигенции и творчества... отдельная такая тема большая.

----------


## Alware

> а я чо, я ничо! Другие вон чо - и то ничо. 
> в аське я тоже не напрягаюсь много букоф писать 
> насчет интеллигенции и творчества... отдельная такая тема большая.

 Только не сильно!

----------


## svar45

> Это иллюзия, возникающая оттого, что в более "плоском" и в целом в более современном обществе письменность используется гораздо большим числом людей, и при этом намного чаще и в более разнообразных ситуациях. Те случаи, при которых оттенки важны, никуда не деваются, их напротив становится гораздо больше, просто их доля во всей письменности падает. А культурное развитие общества не останавливается, и вспять не идет.

 Никто не говорит, об остановке развития, я говорю, что язык будет терять избыточность. В первую, очередь начнут пропадать синонимы, представь себе одно государство завоевывает другое, языки объединяются, по принципу доминирования победившего, в результате теряется масса синонимов в языке побежденных, но в другом их становится несколько больше на время первой пары поколений. Тоже самое и с классами и группами внутри государства. Если будет «мировое государство» с большой возможностью общения для граждан, то потери для языков будут громадны. Сначала они «распухнут», а потом сложатся в одну интерлингву. Боюсь, от русского в ней будет только блины, матрешка и т.п. Не забывай, что словарный запас у человека растет не так быстро. Для поглощения действительно новых образов требуется время и условия, тем более никто не будет тратить время и силы на длинные синонимы, будут выбирать короткие. Которые чаше употребляются. ::  
Довольно интересен опыт объединения Германии, в этом случае разделенные стеной немецкие языки "процветали" в разных странах, а после объединения выделили два небольших «нечетких» Восточный и Западный немецкий, которые они прижили за это время, сейчас они пожирают друг-друга. И со временим язык снова станет един, когда сменится два поколения. 
Существованию этого чудовища Интерлигвы, пожирающего своих детей,  мешает политика(границы, визы) и география – не все могут далеко путешествовать. Поэтому пока национальные языки в относительно безопасности. Но английский претендует, что бы стать ядром Интерлигвы.   

> Человек читает хорошую художественную прозу не так, как он же читает газету, а газету не так, как статью по специальности. Поэтому о словах в минуту говорить нет смысла. В каких-то случаях скорость будет выше, а вероятно где-то будет и "проговаривание". Но в целом оно не типично -- см. мои примеры выше с транслитом и с перестановленными буквами.

 
В твоих примерах может присутствовать большой графический шум, интерпретация нового алфавита(латиница), плюс нарушения порядка ключевых слов или частей слова, на все что мозг тратит время, но привыкает. Это тоже самое если, читать с очень низкой контрастностью на экране абсолютно правильный текст, или читать верх ногами. Известно, что быстро читать верх ногами можно легко научится за неделю, для этого одевают человеку двойные очки и он так ходит и много читает. Через 2 часа, он дееспособен, а через 2-3 дня уже никакого дискомфорта, только скорость восприятия падает. Очки снимаются, человек снова привыкает к нормальному миру, но уже может читать текст вверх ногами гораздо быстрее, чем раньше. Если очки не снимать он полностью переключится в «перевернутый мир». Мозг хитрая штука. Есть люди, которые читают быстро задом на перед и пересказывают текс дословно.
Если тебя интересует тема «проговаривания», то почитай сайты по «скорочтению», там  она четко описана, и скоростные границы проговаривания. Действительно разный текст читается с разной скоростью, это все знают. Но я говорю о средней скорости чтения. При скорочтении в 1000 слов в минуту ты будешь читать, все источники текста соответственно в 2-3 раза быстрей. При этом ты не будешь спешить и не будешь испытывать дискомфорта от пропусков.  
Все, пора на поезд…
Может еще в этом году зайду, не скучайте.  ::

----------


## Guin

> Довольно интересен опыт объединения Германии, в этом случае разделенные стеной немецкие языки "процветали" в разных странах, а после объединения выделили два небольших «нечетких» Восточный и Западный немецкий, которые они прижили за это время, сейчас они пожирают друг-друга. И со временим язык снова станет един, когда сменится два поколения.

 В немецком существует два основных, сильно отличающихся друг от друга, диалекта - Plattd

----------


## Оля

Германия много лет была раздробленной... И не на две части, а на гораздо больше частей. И там не один, и не два диалекта, а тоже гораздо больше ::  И диалекты в ФРГ не перемешались, а как были, так и есть  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Все, пора на поезд…
> Может еще в этом году зайду, не скучайте.

 Какая скука? Good riddance  ::

----------


## kt_81

> Вся же разница между ГДР-овским и ФРГ-шным хохдойчем - это, насколько мне известно, всего лишь некоторые термины, относившиеся к специфике жизни в каждой из этих стран.

 Угу, никакой разницы там как таковoй и не было. Хохдойч, можно сказать, есть вообще всего один - в Ганновере, ибо то, на чем в Ганновере говорят и сделали "стандартом". Если в одной стране секретная служба называется БНД а в другой Штази, то это не значит, что там разговаривают на разных языках.  ::   
Ну а диалекты - вообще отдельная песня, это в западной Германии от силы в шутку могут сказать, что саксонский диалект - язык "бывшей зоны".  ::  Так же наверно, как на швабский или баварский скажут, что это говор фермеров..  ::  Вот где реально уже 2 разных языка, хотя на бумаге обе говорят на немецком, это Швейцария и Германия. Точнее, на бумаге ("немецкоговорящие") щвейцарцы пишут на простом немецком (только одной буквы не хватает  ::  ), в вот разговорный.. это уже другой мир. Я так считаю, если заходишь в хлебную, и то слово, которым ты называешь булочки, еще понимают, то ты еще не выехал за географическую границу своего диалекта.   ::

----------

